# Favourite British Symphony - FINAL



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

OK, this is it. We now have our final ten symphonies. I'll wait until we have a winner to publish the Round 1 scoreboard, so as not to influence the voting in this poll.

The poll will close next Monday (14th December). If there's a tie at the top, we'll go to a final tie-breaker to determine the winner.


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

Elgar's 1st FTW!!!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

RVW 5. It's the only one I actually know on the given list, but it's certainly one of my favorite British symphonies.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I know most of the works listed but for it's sheer modernity, I like the Walton the most...


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Another for Vaughan Williams 5 .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have all 10 in my collection, but VW5 really stands out for me.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I voted for VW's London Symphony. I was sitting on the fence between that and VW5 and, lovely as the Fifth is, I prefer the Second, so I voted for that.


----------



## alfine (Dec 10, 2009)

Close tie between Elgar 1 (my choice) and RVW 5 - although I prefer RVW 6


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

No fair having RVW competing with himself, but that's the way of all such contests including art exhibits. I went with the RVW 5 even though I find the London a bit more accessible / enjoyable. RVW 5 is an awesome piece. 

I wish I could hear the Brian someday. I may have to take a vacation day for it.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Go, Ralph, go!


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just over 24 hours left folks!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I chose Vaughan Williams' 3rd.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

POLL CLOSED

Do not try to vote. Your vote won't be counted but you may still be charged. 

So, with 6 of your votes [26.09% of a total of 23 votes], the prize of a small amount of kudos and the title of TalkClassical's Favourite British Symphony goes to *Vaughan Williams' Symphony No. 5 in D major*!

A worthy winner, I think.

Big thanks to everyone who nominated, voted and replied to this topic (and the others).


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

For the record, here is the scoreboard from the Nominations Round:

VAUGHAN WILLIAMS: Symphony No. 5 - 35 pts
WALTON: Symphony No. 1 - 31 pts
ELGAR: Symphony No. 2 - 28 pts
VAUGHAN WILLIAMS: Symphony No. 2 - 20 pts
BLISS: Colour Symphony - 18 pts
VAUGHAN WILLIAMS: Symphony No. 3 - 14 pts
ELGAR: Symphony No. 1 - 13 pts
BAX: Symphony No. 7 - 12 pts
BRIAN: Gothic Symphony - 10 pts*
BANTOCK: Celtic Symphony - 10 pts*

* Winners of tie-breaker

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
RUBBRA: Symphony No. 6 - 10 pts 
TIPPETT: Symphony No. 2 - 10 pts
RAWSTHORNE: Symphony No. 3 - 10 pts
BRITTEN: Sinfonia da Requiem - 10 pts
ALWYN: Symphony No. 2 - 10 pts
ELGAR/PAYNE: Symphony No. 3 - 9 pts
GERHARD: Symphony No. 3 - 9 pts
BAX: Symphony No. 6 - 8 pts
GERHARD: Symphony No. 4 - 8 pts
TIPPETT: Symphony No. 4 - 8 pts
POTTER: Symphony No. 7 - 8 pts
MOERAN: Symphony in G minor - 7 pts
GERHARD: Symphony No. 2 - 7 pts
VAUGHAN WILLIAMS: Symphony No. 6 - 7 pts
VAUGHAN WILLIAMS: Symphony No. 4 - 7 pts
BAX: Symphony No. 3 - 6 pts
PARRY: Symphony No, 2 ('Cambridge') - 6 pts
GERHARD: Symphony No. 1 - 6 pts
VAUGHAN WILLIAMS: Symphony No. 8 - 6 pts
BANTOCK: Hebrides Symphony - 5 pts
SEARLE: Symphony No. 5 - 5 pts
SEARLE: Symphony No. 4 - 4 pts
PARRY: Symphony No. 3 - 3 pts
SEARLE: Symphony No. 3 - 3 pts
PARRY: Symphony No. 5 - 2 pts
SEARLE: Symphony No. 2 - 2 pts
ALWYN: Symphony No. 5 - 2 pts
SEARLE: Symphony No. 1 - 1 pt
BAINTON: Symphony No. 2 - 1 pt
PARRY: Symphony No. 4 - 1 pts


----------

